# New Home - Roofing Issue



## nock (Jan 29, 2021)

So, my wife and I are in the final stages of purchasing a new home (new construction) and we just noticed that there is some pink caulk or mortar or _something_ near the tops of the gables as seen in the photos. Is this normal? None of the other homes in the subdivision have this. We think it looks bad and would like the builder to address it, but are interested in some professional opinions so we can have an educated discussion with them. Thanks.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Why they didn't use mortar is anyone's guess. Looks like ass but not a terrible problem. Could try to just get a close paint match to the tiles and paint it. Would eliminate it as a focal point. Dunno how long that would last but it's an easy fix to what appears to be just an aesthetic issue.


----------



## ThirdImpact (Apr 29, 2021)

Omg, looks horrible. Which building company did you turn to? You should definitely talk to them. When I bought my house, I didn't pay too much attention to its roof problems, as I wasn't planning to live there for more than 2 years. However, plans have changed, and I'm supposed to knock it down and rebuild a new one. Anyways, Mastertom building company is in charge of the whole process, so I'm not very stressed out with it. Still, seeing the house coming to life is one of the best feelings. In any case, you better address your problem on time.


----------



## Rooftop_Designs (Jun 15, 2021)

At the very least the builders could have color matched with the existing tiles! There are plenty of factors to take into account when selecting a roofing company to fix issues like this. There are a number of factors to consider when repairing your roof too — like discoloration. Check out our roofing guide.


----------

